# Best Organizational Tool when out?



## ClayPot (Mar 11, 2011)

I am looking into Getting Things Done by David Allen, and I am wondering what you all keep with you to process all of your incoming information when you are out and about. What have you found to be most effective?

Pencil and notepad?
Ipad or other tablet?
Smartphone?
PDA?
Something else?

Why have you found it most effective?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

I text things to myself. Not sure if it is the most effective, but I always have my phone on me.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 11, 2011)

iCalendar on the iPhone. It sincs with the computer when charging.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 12, 2011)

I have found it most effective to put GTD into what I was already using daily. For me that was Outlook. I keep everything in Outlook - email, tasks, Calendar appointments, etc. So I purchased the GTD Addin for Outlook. It is very nice, and works with Outlook 2010. When I am out and about, my iPhone is the main repository of my information. So I needed something that would easily access that information. The iPhone does not have any kind of native way to access Outlook tasks, so I purchased an app for $8 called iMExchange (now it is in its second version).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll have to look into the GTD app. I work very massive Enterprise-wide projects that span organizations across the Marine Corps. The problem I have is not so much managing my own time as it is strategizing and planning to influence others. The GTD thing looks like a good way to keep track of some of the e-mails that sort of loosely connect many different things ongoing that are connected to a massively intricate project.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 12, 2011)

Rich,

It is very nice. It organizes all your tasks, including those that are assigned to others (Waiting For) or put on hold (Someday) (I usually have 200+ at any one time).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich,
> 
> It is very nice. It organizes all your tasks, including those that are assigned to others (Waiting For) or put on hold (Someday) (I usually have 200+ at any one time).


 
I'd love to use it at work for my Outlook but our computers won't allow me to install it for work use. Do you have to spend a lot of time studying the GTD method?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2011)

Check this out: https://nirvanahq.com/


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 12, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Rich,
> ...



That would be a limitation, since it is a Com Add-in. I do not spend a lot of time studying GTD. I read the book, tried to incorporate it, and then on our drive back from Disney I listened to a David Allen seminar that was very helpful.



Semper Fidelis said:


> Check this out: https://nirvanahq.com/


 
That looks neat. The disadvantage to me is that I would have to use a second (new) trusted system; but if you have not already put GTD into Outlook, that would be a good place to start. I also know a great many people have used GMail and related apps to implement GTD.


----------



## Bookmeister (Mar 12, 2011)

I use Pocket Informant on my Android phone. It is based on GTD. I think it cost $6.


----------

